# just a anti terror heads up



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Australia has risen its terror alert to high, (same as the UK) 

It doesn't really effect the prepared/current event types as its a response to a string of happenings, a raid in Logan (south Brisbane) Isis recruits, and a suicide bomber in Iraq been Australian...

But for you guys in the states/UK/world worth adding to possible events in the not so distant future

If any new laws are rushed through and made public will try and share it when it comes up (why?? Watch your law makers, you will notice a extreme pattern)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks! That is good info to have.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

"May you live in interesting times" ... that's not a quip - it's a curse! God help us all.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Correct. Extreme crazy crap is generally passed quickly with no discussion or thought amid screams of you have to do something now or the sky is falling.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Pheniox,
People get ready, there's a train a comin'...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Standing by


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

UPDATE:

No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au

About 5 missing rocket launchers (no idea what ones stolen years ago, this sounds like fear mongering and picking at straws

No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au

Summery its about a direct alert to adf members as a target


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If they're already in Australia what makes us think they're not here?

Australia raids foil reported ISIS beheading plots | Fox News


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh they are here too my friend. One just went down in N.Y. he owned a grocery store and was sending cash to isis.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I am at the ready


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

16 Kurdish villages in Syria are now in isis control. Within the last 24 hours.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

hardcore said:


> I am at the ready


Rather than the reward I was thinking of shoving a pork chop up each of their butts.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Obama knowers we can accomplish nothing from the air. Air superiority gives ground troops the advantage but in and of itself is little.


----------



## 45thumper (Jul 23, 2013)

Reloading shotguns with OO buckshot and bacon bits. ::clapping::


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Australia just foiled a terrorist plot to kidnap civilians and behead them in public. 15 Islamist militants are in custody. They said it is related to Isis. I think if they were to have a public beheading in my neck of the woods it would be more like a turkey shoot.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

That's not how we do things here in the United States, we wait until something happens, then two weeks later we swear it could never happen again. 
No seriously Pheniox, thanks for the info and the heads up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: terror plot foiled in Sydney and Melbourne

Only 1 confirmed arrest on terror charges

1 confirmed firearm seased (what how did they get guns  ) 

Plot was kidnap a random person (Sydney is Australia's most densely populated city) and decapitate the poor sob caught up in it

Afp done a good job here, unknown about much (investigations are ongoing...) 

So grab a map... (Google maps) 

Brisbane Australia (put a mark between Brisbane and gold coast, its roughly Logan) 

Sydney Australia (don't know exact location) 

Melbourne Australia

Those sobs are in 3 major cities on the east coast, and that's what's been confirmed... The 3 largest cities in oz, (population demographic I need to find out more, but they are well spread out) 

What this Intel means to USA?? No idea, but would look close at the Australian regions, and understand Australia has a population of 16 million total.. (Roughly) USA much more... And most live on the east coast... 

The style of attack tho is important, how many people would it take to complete this
Against you and your love ones?? That's more scary, if I were you (I'm doing so myself) be more aware of your escape routes, cover, and increase your own security plans to "yellow alert" (quoting star trek, that's aware... Defenses up, not weapons ready, for those that don't watch star trek) 

The war is almost on my back door...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Obama's buddy Rahm Emanuel says "Never Let a Crisis Go to Waste"


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Obama knowers we can accomplish nothing from the air. Air superiority gives ground troops the advantage but in and of itself is little.


Well...the right air support may do it for us.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: over the next 2 weeks new laws will be "rushed" through Parliament, from new search powers to increasing the time "you can be held without trial or cause" (currently 14 days) 

There are other rumors (these laws haven't been presented for debate, but they will be "slowly introduced" also been a active promoter of terrorist activity will face jail (talking 4-5 years) that line is so broad its a worry, as for me I'm a active promoter of being prepared for what ever is around the corner, and war is always a possibility...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Found this update @ The Trumpet

BBC News - Australia raids over 'Islamic State plot to behead'


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Rather than the reward I was thinking of shoving a pork chop up each of their butts.


That would be a waste of food, unless you made them eat it....with their left hands....


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> That would be a waste of food, unless you made them eat it....with their left hands....


 Do the pork chop thing. With the chop inserted bone end first, AFTER a suitable sharpening of said bone.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

this isn't in major news it is definitely a progressionnow if they got to the Turkish border or go into Turkey its news because NATO will freak out

also there's little doubt that this is no more terrorist group ben has a ball is a terrorist group they are entities which are far more powerful than what most people would define a terrorist groupthese are guerrilla war fighters in conventional warfighters they aren't using terrorist tactics for using conventional war tactics to definite differences between a terrorist and a military force


what I don't get is why they just didn't go out and grab someone cut her head off why did they have to plan it and wait doesn't make much sense drive at night somewhere wait till we find someone who is alone I'll jump out of her vehicle throw them into the vehicle incapacitated and drive off to a place where we can film a video of killing them you know it was like why would they be like have to spend a large amount time to figure out those logistics its like something that a group of skinheads can do on a Friday night

you know like let's go beat the shit out of someone and cut her head off with a sword that takes like 10 seconds

I can only guess that the Australian secret services has every mosque in Muslim household in the country under constant surveillance

any game could hire some house cleaning lady or handyman and them jump in their house I think some of these terrorist groups might just be overthinking how is you go about finding people to behead.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: yesterday (Tuesday 23rd of sept) 2 Australian police officers (1 Victoria police, 1 Australian federal police) were wounded in the line of duty, but in the process shot and killed (so one less mother ****er to fight later) a "alleged" Isis member in the process

This story is still evolving, so summerized for you guys, basicly a scumbag bites the dust, 2 cops stabbed, a mess

New laws are being debated but internet freedoms may promote terrorism will make you a target


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: Terrorists win under new spy laws

Just lists freedoms we have lost


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow...a single warrant to monitor the entire internet? Thats really giving the government a lot of leeway. I for one have always disliked that reporters and "Unnamed" leakers could give away details of ongoing or planned operations, which ultimately puts troops in harms way overseas and certainly wouldn't oppose a law that prevented that from occurring, but laws that restrict the coverage of domestic actions, to include post mission reports seem to be giving your government an ax to wield to cover up a great number of actions. 

Sounds like our patriot act on steroids. But thats an outsiders point of view


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's what to look out for osfg, for some reason Australia is the proving grounds for new stupid laws... The UK will get them next

I'm all for the integrity of current operations, but post should be available to the public (eg Australia's war with Indonesia plan during the east temor conflict, that's been released) 

But these laws are extreme, the cops have enough power to do their job...


----------

